# Any gamblers?



## scanz (Mar 18, 2011)

It's the big one at Cheltenham today, the Gold Cup.

Those that fancy a flutter, who are you backing?

I've put ?2 on Kempes to win, ?4 on Midnight Chase E/W and got ?4 left to back another horse (or 2), thinking Kauto Star


----------



## Caroline (Mar 18, 2011)

Usually bet cups of tea for a week for the winner. The biggest gamble I ever made was getting married.


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2011)

3rd 5/1 for kauto star did u bet e/w on that


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 18, 2011)

scanz said:


> It's the big one at Cheltenham today, the Gold Cup.
> 
> Those that fancy a flutter, who are you backing?
> 
> I've put ?2 on Kempes to win, ?4 on Midnight Chase E/W and got ?4 left to back another horse (or 2), thinking Kauto Star



Hi scanz I only ever have a flutter on the Grand National.   I remember a lovely looking horse a while back - but I didn't put a bet on because I didn't like the horse's name, it was Grittar and it won  Sheena


----------



## scanz (Mar 18, 2011)

Steffie said:


> 3rd 5/1 for kauto star did u bet e/w on that


I did, didn't win much though . Still, better than nothing! Plus my three footy bets this evening have come in


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2011)

scanz said:


> I did, didn't win much though . Still, better than nothing! Plus my three footy bets this evening have come in



oh well done ive got 3 on tomorrow

actually one of my best came in chesterfield won


----------



## scanz (Mar 18, 2011)

Steffie said:


> oh well done ive got 3 on tomorrow


Footy bets? 

I'll do a goals galore on Betfred tomorrow, possibly an accumulator and one or two picks on Betfair. I only bet on the certs/very low odds on Betfair, very slowly raising the bank balance on there


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2011)

scanz said:


> Footy bets?
> 
> I'll do a goals galore on Betfred tomorrow, possibly an accumulator and one or two picks on Betfair. I only bet on the certs/very low odds on Betfair, very slowly raising the bank balance on there



yeah hun chesterfield and a team called gladbach there german i think lol x


----------



## scanz (Mar 18, 2011)

I done a 1 Goal or more for the Chesterfield match 

Then done a 2 Goals or more for the Crawley and Galatasaray matches 

Easy money, even at low-odds, in those markets  Games in League 2 and Conference tend to have more than 2 goals in.


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2011)

scanz said:


> I done a 1 Goal or more for the Chesterfield match
> 
> Then done a 2 Goals or more for the Crawley and Galatasaray matches
> 
> Easy money, even at low-odds, in those markets  Games in League 2 and Conference tend to have more than 2 goals in.



very true

are you on the midlands derby tomorrow at Uttoxeter?


----------



## alisonz (Mar 18, 2011)

scanz said:


> I done a 1 Goal or more for the Chesterfield match
> 
> Then done a 2 Goals or more for the Crawley and Galatasaray matches
> 
> Easy money, even at low-odds, in those markets  Games in League 2 and Conference tend to have more than 2 goals in.



You obviously aren't betting on Northapton Town then they can't beat an egg just now


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 18, 2011)

I used to stand in the penny arcade in Colwyn Bay waiting for the pennies to drop off the pusher. Does that count?


----------



## alisonz (Mar 18, 2011)

Inflation Andy they are 2p now and I love those machines


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2011)

alisonz said:


> Inflation Andy they are 2p now and I love those machines



me 2 i was was in blackpool and played on one of those for 2 hours


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 18, 2011)

Steffie said:


> me 2 i was was in blackpool and played on one of those for 2 hours



The thing is, the 'penny arcade' is still there (my Dad is still in C'Bay) but now has HB over the door in 'my honour'. I kid you not!


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> The thing is, the 'penny arcade' is still there (my Dad is still in C'Bay) but now has HB over the door in 'my honour'. I kid you not!



Wow I bow to you


----------



## margie (Mar 18, 2011)

Steffie said:


> me 2 i was was in blackpool and played on one of those for 2 hours



They still have them in Southport.


----------



## scanz (Mar 18, 2011)

Steffie said:


> very true
> 
> are you on the midlands derby tomorrow at Uttoxeter?



Nah, I don't usually do the horses. Got talked into it by my dad and some mates for the Gold Cup. But if you've got any tips 

My dad makes his betting money by laying out the favourite in most races, was thinking of starting to do that as well 

I tend to stick to the footy and the odd tennis match (backing the big guns in the early rounds of tournaments is again easy money )


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2011)

scanz said:


> Nah, I don't usually do the horses. Got talked into it by my dad and some mates for the Gold Cup. But if you've got any tips
> 
> My dad makes his betting money by laying out the favourite in most races, was thinking of starting to do that as well
> 
> I tend to stick to the footy and the odd tennis match (backing the big guns in the early rounds of tournaments is again easy money )



Ive got a quid of ballyfitz, also a shifty 50p on king/thorton combo which is halcon genealardias


----------



## scanz (Mar 18, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I used to stand in the penny arcade in Colwyn Bay waiting for the pennies to drop off the pusher. Does that count?


Certainly does 

But why just waiting for the pennies to drop? I remember some pretty good prizes being put in them as well!



alisonz said:


> Inflation Andy they are 2p now and I love those machines


2p!? More like 10p! And i'm sure I've seen pound one's before!


----------



## scanz (Mar 18, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Ive got a quid of ballyfitz, also a shifty 50p on king/thorton combo which is halcon genealardias


Given the form Ruby Walsh was in today at Cheltenham, i'd probably go with his ride on Tricky Trickster. 

Which betting site do you use? Only problem with Betfair is that minimum stake is ?2  Which is why I only use it for 'certs'.


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2011)

scanz said:


> Given the form Ruby Walsh was in today at Cheltenham, i'd probably go with his ride on Tricky Trickster.
> 
> Which betting site do you use? Only problem with Betfair is that minimum stake is ?2  Which is why I only use it for 'certs'.



i use ladbrokes

only thing with that is i have to follow the horse races on ATR or racing uk as u have to put a minimum of a fivva on to be able to watch the race via sis....


----------



## scanz (Mar 18, 2011)

Steffie said:


> i use ladbrokes
> 
> only thing with that is i have to follow the horse races on ATR or racing uk as u have to put a minimum of a fivva on to be able to watch the race via sis....


That's a bit rubbish, but guess it's not the end of the world. I use Betfred as well only for Goals Galore and then also have a Bet365 account which I tend to use for my accumulators and one-off match bets.


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2011)

scanz said:


> That's a bit rubbish, but guess it's not the end of the world. I use Betfred as well only for Goals Galore and then also have a Bet365 account which I tend to use for my accumulators and one-off match bets.



oh i just stick to ladbrokes lol....to complicated if i get with too many diffirent companies


----------



## scanz (Mar 19, 2011)

Steffie said:


> oh i just stick to ladbrokes lol....to complicated if i get with too many diffirent companies


Well I wish I had done that. I opened the Bet365 account to watch an England game they were showing that wasn't being shown on TV . Opened the Betfred account just for their Goals Galore as it's better than any one else's.


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2011)

Lol i once had a betfair account many moons ago but never put any money in it


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 19, 2011)

Possibly going to put a few quid on Johnson Beharry to win Dancing On Ice, should he make it through this weekend's show. This could be a nice little earner. That said, I wouldn't mind emulating the bloke who one a million and a half on a horse accumulator.

Tom


----------



## scanz (Mar 19, 2011)

TomH said:


> I wouldn't mind emulating the bloke who one a million and a half on a horse accumulator.
> 
> Tom


Or win the lottery


----------



## scanz (Mar 19, 2011)

Dad is into his horses and has talked me into putting a ?2 double on;

Triggerman - 3pm Uttoxeter
Jukebox Melody - 3:55pm Newcastle

Got numerous footy bets on as well and still got my Goals Galore and accumulator to do


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2011)

scanz said:


> Dad is into his horses and has talked me into putting a ?2 double on;
> 
> Triggerman - 3pm Uttoxeter
> Jukebox Melody - 3:55pm Newcastle
> ...



Best of luck with all of those then x


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 19, 2011)

Steffie said:


> oh i just stick to ladbrokes lol....to complicated if i get with too many diffirent companies



Paul says well done steffie, you stick to Ladbrokes!


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2011)

Flutterby said:


> Paul says well done steffie, you stick to Ladbrokes!



Tell Paul thank you he has good taste x


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2011)

oh dear scanz tricky trickster went at the second fence 

least triggerman is still going

Ah noooo good triggerman refused the last and ballyfits and helcan gentlandais tasiled off i think lol

oh well nevermind win some lose some


----------



## scanz (Mar 19, 2011)

Steffie said:


> oh dear scanz tricky trickster went at the second fence
> 
> least triggerman is still going
> 
> ...


Last time I listen to my dad that's for sure. I'm staying away from the horses except for the big races from now on lol


----------



## ypauly (Mar 19, 2011)

The best advice I can give gamblers is, don't bet on the same things as me lol


----------



## scanz (Mar 19, 2011)

ypauly said:


> The best advice I can give gamblers is, don't bet on the same things as me lol


Haha, you'll have to warn us what that is then


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2011)

poor tricky trickster had to be put down


----------



## scanz (Mar 19, 2011)

Steffie said:


> poor tricky trickster had to be put down


Blimey, what happened?

Had quite a few footy bets come in today, only small wins, but a win's a win


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2011)

scanz said:


> Blimey, what happened?
> 
> Had quite a few footy bets come in today, only small wins, but a win's a win



im not impressed my team got hammered 4-0 off stoke 

Oh it broke A leg when it fell poor thing x


----------



## scanz (Mar 20, 2011)

Steffie said:


> im not impressed my team got hammered 4-0 off stoke
> 
> Oh it broke A leg when it fell poor thing x


Ha, oh dear, that wasn't a good result at all.

Off to the Bridge tomorrow to watch the mighty Blues and now the once again England Captain, JT


----------



## Steff (Mar 20, 2011)

scanz said:


> Ha, oh dear, that wasn't a good result at all.
> 
> Off to the Bridge tomorrow to watch the mighty Blues and now the once again England Captain, JT



oh dear what a way to spend a sunday boooo


----------



## scanz (Mar 20, 2011)

Torres' birthday today, he's bound to score!

Torres to score any time & Chelsea to win 2-1 @ 12-1 will do me!


----------



## ypauly (Mar 20, 2011)

scanz said:


> Torres' birthday today, he's bound to score!
> 
> Torres to score any time & Chelsea to win 2-1 @ 12-1 will do me!



I think 3-2 to chelsea. 25/1 on paddy power and betfred.

But like I said, don't follow my bets lol


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Mar 20, 2011)

scanz said:


> Torres' birthday today, he's bound to score!
> 
> Torres to score any time & Chelsea to win 2-1 @ 12-1 will do me!



After his performance on Thursday it's 
Balotelli to score first.


----------



## scanz (Mar 20, 2011)

ypauly said:


> I think 3-2 to chelsea. 25/1 on paddy power and betfred.
> 
> But like I said, don't follow my bets lol


Hehe, don't worry I was wrong as well 

Picked up some wins/money on some small bets on a few games doing 2 goals or more


----------



## Steff (Mar 20, 2011)

Boring footy today,the brazilian bois doing it for chelski 

Gutted Liverpool did not hammer the black cats abit more like


----------



## scanz (Mar 21, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Boring footy today,the brazilian bois doing it for chelski
> 
> Gutted Liverpool did not hammer the black cats abit more like


Boring just because you got hammered the day before?  I thought our match against City was decent enough. Was a great atmosphere, I was sat about 5 seats away from the City fans, was great 

Well, considering Sunderland didn't have a shot on goal until the 80th minute or so makes me think Liverpool must have given them a bit of a hammering


----------



## Klocky (Mar 21, 2011)

020 7384 3040 

is the phone number for Gamblers Anonymous in case any of you feel the need


----------



## Steff (Mar 21, 2011)

Klocky no need 

But i do have the number of the AA(not the car fixers) for you luv x


----------



## scanz (Mar 21, 2011)

Won easy money today betting on the big sides in the Russian Premier League, annoyingly one of the matches got postponed and i'm sure it was another winner


----------



## margie (Mar 21, 2011)

Steffie said:


> But i do have the number of the AA(not the car fixers) for you luv x



In Canada my OH tried to get a discount in a Motel telling them he was in the AA. The man behind the counter gave him a funny luck till I said it was the British version on the AAA.


----------



## scanz (Apr 10, 2011)

Any one pick the winner for the Grand National yesterday? I did  (I also picked the 2nd, but done it to win and not e/w )


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 10, 2011)

We had a sweepstake at work on Friday. I had Can't Buy Time which had odds of sixty six to one. I can dream...


----------



## Steff (Apr 10, 2011)

nope afraid not mine was 6th


----------



## margie (Apr 10, 2011)

I didn't bet. Aintree is an interesting race course for most of the year you can drive straight through along the Melling Road - then when they have the twice yearly races the road is closed. So when the say crossing the Melling Road it is a real highway.


----------

